# Points with Monthy Pass?



## HP_Lovecraft (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had no problem getting points with standard trips, or requesting missing points from older trips.

But I've never received any points from buying Monthy Passes? Do they not count? Or is it because they are never scanned by the conductor?

I've emailed, but never had a response.

nick


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 23, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> I've had no problem getting points with standard trips, or requesting missing points from older trips.
> But I've never received any points from buying Monthy Passes? Do they not count? Or is it because they are never scanned by the conductor?
> 
> I've emailed, but never had a response.
> ...


Nick,

You should receive two points per dollar for the pass. Did you put in your AGR number when you bought the pass? If so, that should be all it takes. Call AGR with the info to get the points. Getting responses from the e-mail system is hot and cold.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jul 23, 2008)

I did use my AGR number, and I did notice that the website specifically states that a Monthly Pass does count. It just never has. Maybe I will call.

That does make me wonder-

When it says "Points per dollar spent on Amtrak travel", it seems to only apply to travel for myself. If I buy tickets for my whole family, I only receive points for the portion for my own ticket?

The wording seems a bit confusing.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

You get 2 points/$ for the *COST* of the monthly pass *ONLY* - but you do not get the 100 point minimum per segment! Thus a $150 pass would only earn 300 AGR points - even if you took 25 trips!

And yes, like any other ticket purchased, it goes to the AGR account holder.

Are you talking about the AGR points for the ticket, or passes purchased for your family using you AGR MasterCard? For that amount, you will earn points for the CC purchase as usual.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jul 24, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> You get 2 points/$ for the *COST* of the monthly pass *ONLY* - but you do not get the 100 point minimum per segment! Thus a $150 pass would only earn 300 AGR points - even if you took 25 trips!


I did know that. I've just never received any credit for my month pass. Regular tickets, however, show up within 24 hours. I did, however, calculate the cost of a MONTHLY verses a 10-ticket, when you factor in the AGR points.

My commute is actually pretty short, from SAO to WEM. The Monthly is only $75 plus 150 AGR points.

A 10-ticket pass would cost me $40, and I'd take around 40 rides a month, $160 plus 4,000 AGR points.

I could use those for 2 POR-BON and 2 BON-POR tickets, worth about $85.

So, oddly, it actually works out to be the same amount. Kinda weird that way.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You get 2 points/$ for the *COST* of the monthly pass *ONLY* - but you do not get the 100 point minimum per segment! Thus a $150 pass would only earn 300 AGR points - even if you took 25 trips!
> ...


Actually, a monthly pass *OR* a 10-trip ticket would *BOTH* *ONLY* earn 2 points/$, not the 100 point minimum! So the $40 10-ticket would only earn you *80 AGR points* - not 1,000! 4 of them would earn *320 points* - not 4,000! Only the single ticket purchases earn the 100 point minimum!


----------

